# Whole & Filleted Smoked Trout in UDS



## jonssmokehouse (Apr 26, 2013)

Hi guys,

First time smoking Trout tomorrow in the UDS, getting in some prep images in case I've stuffed something up already and for some tips. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I've read many of the threads for smoked Trout which has been a great help.

I'm leaving the fish in the brine overnight so roughly 12-15 hours.  (If it comes out good I'll post)

After the brine I will let dry like to get pellicles to form.

My main question is...How long should I expect the whole Trouts to be done...at a temp roughly 120-150 Fahrenheit? Should I go more/less?













IMG_1509.JPG



__ jonssmokehouse
__ Apr 26, 2013


















IMG_1511.JPG



__ jonssmokehouse
__ Apr 26, 2013


----------



## fwismoker (Apr 26, 2013)

I40 IT...good luck!


----------



## jonssmokehouse (Apr 30, 2013)

Overall a success.  Found the whole trouts didnt absorb as much brine & smoke flavour, still nice though.  Brown sugar on the fillets mad the difference.













IMG_1513.JPG



__ jonssmokehouse
__ Apr 30, 2013


















IMG_1514.JPG



__ jonssmokehouse
__ Apr 30, 2013


















IMG_1515.JPG



__ jonssmokehouse
__ Apr 30, 2013


















IMG_1517.JPG



__ jonssmokehouse
__ Apr 30, 2013


----------



## smokinhusker (Apr 30, 2013)

Great looking trout!


----------



## big game cook (Apr 30, 2013)

VERY NICE!


----------



## themule69 (Apr 30, 2013)

great looking Trout. i love my UDS.

happy smoken.

david


----------



## woodcutter (May 1, 2013)

My grandparents used to smoke a lot of trout and salmon. It was a long time ago but I remember they brined and smoked it in pieces. They liked a stronger smoke flavor.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 1, 2013)

Looks Real Good From My House!!!

I like to cut bigger fish up & remove the skin to get more smoke flavor, but the smaller ones I leave whole, like you did, except I always remove the head.

Bear


----------



## kathrynn (May 1, 2013)

Great Job!  Looks wonderful!

Kat


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 1, 2013)

Looks great! I have a method of filleting trout, salmon that leaves the two fillets connected but removes the back bone and rib bones. Kind of like butterflying. Or similar to spatchcocking a chicken. This allows you to lay the them flat and get more smoke to them. Small trout I usually do whole, cause its easier to get the bones out after cooking. For these I cut the head off and set them on the racks with the cavity side down and spread open as far as they will go. That seems to help too.


----------



## mountainhawg (May 1, 2013)

Very, Very nice.


----------



## driedstick (May 2, 2013)

Thems there are some good lookin fish- good job.


----------



## thegoodsmoke (Aug 3, 2013)

Those trout look amazing.  Question though, how long will it keep in the fridge? freezer?  also, do you reheat it before enjoying?


----------



## ferd66 (Aug 6, 2013)

Looks great.  What temp did you run your UDS?


----------

